# Eric Noah or any moderator this is of uppermost importance! [take 2]



## Liquide (Sep 3, 2002)

there is an DIV tag in the bottom of this page right now (I huess it is the footer code), remove that tag immediatly since it clogs up the enworld server.

And do it right as soon as you see this.

pleas ehlp out and keep this thread at top.

-Liquide

edit make that an IFRAME tag end edit


----------



## Henry (Sep 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## A2Z (Sep 3, 2002)

I don't speak his crazy moon language but... bump.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## Wolfspider (Sep 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## Tiefling (Sep 3, 2002)

Well that's three bumps in 10 minutes, so I assume that gratuity is encouraged... bump!

Postcount++


----------



## Pyske (Sep 3, 2002)

You might have better luck posting this in the Meta forum.

Also, while the extra URL hit does happen on every page, so I could see where you're coming from, perhaps they implemented the counter because they wanted it there?

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 3, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *I don't speak his crazy moon language but... bump. *




You made me giggle.  He he!


----------



## tarchon (Sep 3, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *there is an DIV tag in the bottom of this page right now (I huess it is the footer code), remove that tag immediatly since it clogs up the enworld server.
> 
> And do it right as soon as you see this.
> 
> ...



What he's trying to say is that there's an iframe (inline frame) tag generated with this page that attempts to load a counter.  Since the counter isn't responding, it delays the loading of the *page* by the *browser*.  It's unlikely that it has any serious effect on the *server* response speed however.   Usually such problems may be solved by the expedient of hitting the browser stop button after several seconds of hanging.  Mozilla at least handles it pretty gracefully.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 3, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *bump *


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 3, 2002)

*bump*

bumpity, bumpity, bump!


joe b.


----------



## Liquide (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Eric Noah or any moderator this is of uppermost importance! [take 2]*



			
				tarchon said:
			
		

> *
> What he's trying to say is that there's an iframe (inline frame) tag generated with this page that attempts to load a counter.  Since the counter isn't responding, it delays the loading of the page by the browser.  It's unlikely that it has any serious effect on the server response speed however.   Usually such problems may be solved by the expedient of hitting the browser stop button after several seconds of hanging.  Mozilla at least handles it pretty gracefully. *




Sorry, yeah as tarchon said  , I'm a bit tired (havn't slept for 36 hours now and noticed this while changing around some stuff at ENW), sicne I havn't gotten admin access to the boards I have to ask others to remove this so the server stops to choke.

Thanks fer the translation of my waaay to boggled heads english and html lingo tarchon!

-Liquide


----------



## Liquide (Sep 3, 2002)

*Hmmm*

It seems like I have found an emergency solution for this now, please move this thread to META and I will post any updates to the problem there and delete that other thread.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Hmmm*



			
				Liquide said:
			
		

> *...please move this thread to META ...*



Done!


----------



## Liquide (Sep 3, 2002)

OK forget my emeergency solution, remove the IFRAME tag at the bottom of the page if you possibly can do so.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 3, 2002)

I wish I could help but I don't have a clue what to do.


----------



## Liquide (Sep 3, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *I wish I could help but I don't have a clue what to do. *




well in the admin system for the boards there is a sectio that handles headers and footers, in the footer there will be a code that says something about an iframe.

Try and remove that but only the iframe stuff!


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 3, 2002)

I looked but didn't see anything.  Maybe in a section called Templates?  But that looked too complicated for me to deal with.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2002)

OK, it's fixed.


----------

